# ★☆★ FRAMES ★☆★



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

No words just pics


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## projectr (Jul 17, 2013)

is that a full wrap or just stress points?


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Full wrap.. G-body and A-body frames


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

KingsWood said:


> Nice work


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

That some good looking work!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

View attachment 804793


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

any x frame wraps......ifso how much?


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Good Lookin Work Homie Keep Up The Great Work!


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

price for gbody frame full wrap


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

bgcutty8463 said:


> price for gbody frame full wrap


PM sent.


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Full floor pan replacement on a 64


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Welds on a frame I built like 2 years back. I forgot it was behind my shop until just now.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

purolows said:


> View attachment 902193
> 
> 
> Welds on a frame I built like 2 years back. I forgot it was behind my shop until just now.


:thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

shystie69 said:


> :thumbsup: NICE!!!


Thanks bro.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

good looken work


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 910282
> View attachment 910290



:nicoderm: I Like it :thumbsup:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

How much for a gbody frame fully wrapped


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

How much for a g body fully wrapped frame with bridge shipped to 76549?


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Pm sent.. that's with frame core.


----------



## jscottland (Nov 21, 2013)

purolows said:


> No words just pics


Nice work!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

G-body $2550


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

And everything is molded and ready for chrome or powder coating


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Good price, what's price on uppers and lowers


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

hittin back bumper said:


> Good price, what's price on uppers and lowers


$120 an arm ready for chrome


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

where are you guys located


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 910282
> View attachment 910290


Lol Does that say the Hoe Depot? Is there a build up Topic haha? Nice work by the way!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

DO you guys have a full rolling chasis for a g-body all reinforced frame a-arms rear end etc.


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

BOUNZIN said:


> DO you guys have a full rolling chasis for a g-body all reinforced frame a-arms rear end etc.


Not any built at the moment. but can build it how you want it. With long arms or stock rear.


----------



## My1963Impala (Sep 10, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

My1963Impala said:


> PM sent!


Replied.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

More pics coming soon


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice, clean work !!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Nice, clean work !!


Thanks bro


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

clean quailty work work bro if i ever find the right 63 u got it for sure homie you take alot of pride in what u do


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)




----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

i am working on my first build and am gonna re enforce the frame on my lac its a 77 coupe i wanna do a full wrap where should start what am i gonna need to as far as supplies . steel? dimensions ? arc welder ? let me know were i should start


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

you will need about 1 and a half sheets of steel, contruction paper to make templates out of, a virgin frame, a mig welder (my preferrence), a plasma or torch setup, some heavy duty clamps, a grinder with plenty of wheels, and no body filler (also my preferrence). and it wouldnt be a bad idea to have someone around that has wrapped some frames before.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lil blaze said:


> i am working on my first build and am gonna re enforce the frame on my lac its a 77 coupe i wanna do a full wrap where should start what am i gonna need to as far as supplies . steel? dimensions ? arc welder ? let me know were i should start


If u gona buy a welder. U will end up spending what it costs to pay someone to.do the work so u.less u plan to.do this stuff a while. Dont invest in the tools.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

lone star said:


> If u gona buy a welder. U will end up spending what it costs to pay someone to.do the work so u.less u plan to.do this stuff a while. Dont invest in the tools.


Not everyone has "go to guys" that they can trust to do their work. After seeing rides get MANGLED by layitlowriders who charge normal going rates, I wouldn't blame dude for wanting to do his own work.


----------



## el perro (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...6-frames-screenshot_2013-11-23-19-15-05-1.png. Nice work homie.


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

yea i am planing on re enforcing the a arms and rear end too . but i olny have 2 gs to work with on this frame and i wanna learn how to do this and be able to say i actally built this lowrider . by virgin frame you mean a frame thats never been on juice or bags right?


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

lil blaze said:


> yea i am planing on re enforcing the a arms and rear end too . but i olny have 2 gs to work with on this frame and i wanna learn how to do this and be able to say i actally built this lowrider . by virgin frame you mean a frame thats never been on juice or bags right?


Just do your research and practice your welding for a couple hours a day for a month or so, on clean steal. and practice your torch cutting. u should be fine. Ask local welders for advice and ask if u can see their welding techniques. See what works best for you. be vary accurate with the templates and be prepared to have patience to make sure all the fitting is rite. I would recommend buying all the equipment threw Craig's list. Save yourself alot of money. But the most important thing is to have pride in your work. Take the time to do it rite. Dont cut corners.


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

lone star said:


> If u gona buy a welder. U will end up spending what it costs to pay someone to.do the work so u.less u plan to.do this stuff a while. Dont invest in the tools.


Your 100% correct. If your starting fresh u will easily spend almost twice the amount that it would cost to get everything done. Just a quick list.

1. 220 mig Welder with 75/25 tank
2. Torch kit with both tanks
3. Grinder
4. Welding wire
5. Welding hood
6. Welding gloves/sleeves
7. 3 sheets of steel
8. 48" long 8" channel
9. Grinding / flap disc
10. Clamps and tools
11. Portal power (hydraulic clamp)
12. miscellaneous equipment


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I got my plasma on ebay for $225 fucker's a beast.


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice that is a long list of equipment as long as I can stay under 2k I'm going to get a mig 220 off of craigs soon as I find deal . to harbor freights for other stuff . what would be best way of getting ahold of a frame for cheap


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Found a Chicago electric dual mig 220volt comes with tank extra wire gloves coat and helmet 600obo what y'all think


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lil blaze said:


> Found a Chicago electric dual mig 220volt comes with tank extra wire gloves coat and helmet 600obo what y'all think


My Lincoln 180 welder was $600. I wouldn't buy a Chicago electric welder.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

For a welder I wouldn't recommend anything other then a Millermatic 210 or bigger.. and as for a plasma I would go with a ESAB. But that's just my preference.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

purolows said:


> For a welder I wouldn't recommend anything other then a Millermatic 210 or bigger.. and as for a plasma I would go with a ESAB. But that's just my preference.


homie let me get ur number


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Real clean work!!!!!!! .im looking into buying me a mig welder soon lincoln or miller...what size u recommend????.180 is to small right..I wouldn't be able to do a frame with that would I??.problly a 256 I'm thinking.would appritiate ur feedback.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

180 would do a frame. Anything more would just give you a higher duty cycle.


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

found a 180 millermatic for 700 will that work?


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Should be fine. Just be cautious to when welding the bridge. Its alot of weight on the welds. So make sure u get good welds (good penetration) if your building it to hop. The frame plating will be fine. But I would be careful about all the areas that's going to hold weight. For example, custom long arm mounts and rear chain bridge.


----------



## Tapperos509C.C. (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree ^^^ had my frame reinforced then locked the rear up and next thing u know my bridge was on the ground lol I regret some body else do my work


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Any chance anyone knows of a good thread to go off of to wrap the frame


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 83 Caddy coupe frame and a 4 door 91 frame I know they're the same but is there any differences in frames?


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Another frame about to get done up... for a 65...


----------



## tokenbrown1 (Feb 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

lil blaze said:


> Any chance anyone knows of a good thread to go off of to wrap the frame


Search OUTHOPU'S thread. Built my frame and learned everything from his g body build thread


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

thx


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Full g-body wrapped frame with edges smoothed out for a clean powder coat finish. With stock rear control arm mounts and stock front upper a-arm mounts, and a 8" channel bridge. Strong enough to hit 90+ and clean enough to show is -$2550.*

Belly shrink $80

Custom front upper a-arm mounts (ears) $100

$150 an a-arm. All 4 A-arms reinforced and molded ready for chrome $600

Custom rear mounts for a long arm set up $70

Rear long arms $330

Rear axle reinforced with powerballs $180

These are prices if you provide the frame and cores.


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey brother, how much for a full smooth frame wrap for an X-Frame, and where are you located?? im in st. Louis, Mo


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Pm sent.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

purolows said:


> Pm sent.


where are you guys located


----------



## My1963Impala (Sep 10, 2009)

I believe he's in west-central FL. Around Tampa or close.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought so ima have to hit him up


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

83lac-va-beach said:


> where are you guys located


Tampa Florida


----------

